# Celebrity Big Brother



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just watched it tonight...

George Galloway























I think I hate him









(and Pete Burns too )


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jason, you beat me to it mate! I was just about to post. Galloway is a self serving, egomanical arsepiece. To call someone a plutocrat (government by the wealthy ((if my memory serves me right)) shows him for exactly what he is......to say 'Preston' falls into that catagory is ridiculous....its a bloody game show! He is trying to frighten other housemates by appearing intelligent. Appearing is the right word, for me intelligence is displayed by your deads and actions, not by something any 1st year political student pleb is taught and can regurgitate adnauseum...arrgghh







It really is a collection of some of the most vile, debased numpties I have ever had the misfortune to observe.

However, I know where this post will lead.......and the answer is, my 710 is making me bloody watch it!!!
















P.s. Pete Burns........what the *!ck???I think I'm going to be very, very sick


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Jason, you beat me to it mate! I was just about to post. Galloway is a self serving, egomanical arsepiece. To call someone a plutocrat (government by the wealthy ((if my memory serves me right)) shows him for exactly what he is......to say 'Preston' falls into that catagory is ridiculous....its a bloody game show! He is trying to frighten other housemates by appearing intelligent. Appearing is the right word, for me intelligence is displayed by your deads and actions, not by something any 1st year political student pleb is taught and can regurgitate adnauseum...arrgghh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with both posts. Pete needs a kicking !!! If knowone fancies handing one out can i do it please.


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazing to watch chain smoking male with implanted oversized lips wearing a dress spewing out verbal diarrhoea about how everyone is and how everyone should be.....truly amazing.

As for Gorgeous George. Aside from being a devious pathetic man with a limited natural personality and a hypocritical authoritarian attitude towards other mortals he seems a bad example of a Scotsman.

Not that i'll loose sleep over it but the viewing pleasure would be 500% better without those two fascists in the joint....gerrem out


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> However, I know where this post will lead.......and the answer is, my 710 is making me bloody watch it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Cammy undergoing "conditioning" yesterday







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am in Romania









No Big Bruv here


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice one Ian!







Mrs. Cammy like that one a lot


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now come on all you lot! You know you all think the world of him really! He's a lovely fella!!






























However........I think the "creature" with him should be avoided at all costs!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope the twonk is deafened by the booing the crowd gives him tonight









Hes a bully and is up his own chuffer....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Telegraph loses Galloway libel appeal !!!!

Galloway may get rich on all this. He keeps coming up trumps!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> Now come on all you lot! You know you all think the world of him really! He's a lovely fella!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griff that is one horrible picture







as for the thing behind him no camel toe here then























A bit like Batman and Robin


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

With the recent anouncementn that the TV licence fee is to increase by another Â£5,

it makes me wonder how we cope with such excellent value for money such as this "programme" and all the Beeb repeats......perhaps the Beeb are planning another handful of digital channels that no-one can/will watch?

We dont even have CH5 coverage around here.let alone Freeview.

Jason is lucky, some of the other Forumers reckon he doesn't have to pay for his licence on account of the age concession!























Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Jason is lucky, some of the other Forumers reckon he doesn't have to pay for his licence on account of the age concession!


Jason's licence was probably due *Friday the 13th*

Lets all sing..............*Voorhees* a jolly good fellow!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am in Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so sure John







. Be careful which cheap hotel you chose







.

Nosferatu decides whether to take his blood or ........his Doxa







,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Romania
> ...












Its a nice place Romania didn't see any vampires just vamps


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Telegraph loses Galloway libel appeal !!!!
> 
> Galloway may get rich on all this. He keeps coming up trumps!!!
> 
> ...


As I understand it the Telegraph lost the original case because "[Mr Galloway] did not therefore have a fair or reasonable opportunity to make inquiries or meaningful comment upon them before they were published"

There was never a judgement on the authenticity of the documents, basically if the Telegraph had given Galloway the opportunity to amke inquiries and comment before they were published then Galloway would not have had a case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I watched the final of Celebrity Big Brother last night; I almost lost the will to live









I don't know what was worse, listening to a thick Essex girl who doesn't know what a gynaecologist is and didn't know that Hitler was dead or the self anointed praise that Barrymore heaped upon himself









The only crumb of comfort I got was the irony of the thick Essex girl winning the competition and immediately becoming a celebrity (good luck to her I suppose, she should make a million, but an irony lost on most of the other contestants). In this respect Big Brother has shown himself as having a sense of humour and a certain disdain for celebrities.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> I watched the final of Celebrity Big Brother last night; I almost lost the will to live


Guess what John.

It's back :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the final of Celebrity Big Brother last night; I almost lost the will to live
> ...


fANN-TASTIC


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Tommy Sheridan :huh: FFS

They'll have bloody David Cameron in next!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Tommy Sheridan :huh: FFS
> 
> They'll have bloody David Cameron in next!


Tommy Sheridan :cry2: any women with nice tits?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Sheridan :huh: FFS
> ...


Lucy Pinder... Or if that doesn't flick your switch then there's always La Toya Jackson :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'd rather pierce my nipples with a rusty nail than watch that sh!te.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I'd rather pierce my nipples with a rusty nail than watch that sh!te.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just a bunch of has beens and never beens trying for that final few moments of fame before they dissappear into total obscurity.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Alas said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather pierce my nipples with a rusty nail than watch that sh!te.
> ...


Just to clarify what I posted.

I'd rather pierce your nipples with a rusty nail than watch that *****. Mine are far too sensitive :tongue2: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Just a bunch of has beens and never beens trying for that final few moments of fame before they dissappear into total obscurity.


although i'd still sort ulrika out.......4x4 or not.......and she's a cert for a bit of the old tony cottee love


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lucy Pinder looks quite nice with her clothes on :tongue2: .... LaToya looks like a WW2 plastic surgery patient ... Ulrika .... yes I would


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Lucy Pinder looks quite nice with her clothes on :tongue2: .... LaToya looks like a WW2 plastic surgery patient ... Ulrika .... yes I would


ahhhh, miss pinder......oh yes


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alas said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I'm not letting you anywhere near my nipples with a rusty nail.









:lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Just a bunch of has beens and never beens trying for that final few moments of fame before they dissappear into total obscurity.
> ...


She is of Scandinavian origin. They're noted for their fondness of it. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


are they? my 710's from chigwell and she aint :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well new year, but it's the same ooh: IMO :yawn:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

got a couple of things going for her, bet talking aint her thing lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> got a couple of things going for her, bet talking aint her thing lol


Still won't watch it, you can see her [email protected] just about every day in the Star if your really that desperate :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > got a couple of things going for her, bet talking aint her thing lol
> ...


but what a pair of bangers eh?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


----------

